# Suns re-sign Hill, close on Frye and Nash extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally, something.

Nash extension is expected to be (2 yrs/20M). We're also buying out of Wallace's deal for 10M.


link



> The Suns' team picture for the 2009-10 season is starting to fall into place with free agents Grant Hill and Channing Frye in it.
> 
> Hill will return for a third season with the Suns by agreeing to a contract that will pay him $3 million this season with a player option of $3.24 million for 2010-11. The improved Suns offer came Thursday when Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver, General Manager Steve Kerr and coach Alvin Gentry flew overnight to Orlando for a morning meeting with Hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm really excited the Suns have retained Grant Hill. Also, the Frye signing would be excellent. However, the Suns need a starting center. This team has potential, but i think it is pertinent to grab a center to fulfil that potential.

C- Dalembert/ Frye
PF-Amare/Amundson
SF- Hill/Clark
SG-JRich/Barbosa
PG-Nash/Dragic

TOP 5 SEED


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What happened to Robin Lopez? He will be the backup or starting 5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think only way Dalembert is possible is if we find a deal out there for J-rich or use him in a deal for him, though Philly probably wouldn't do it. 

Wallace is supposed to be bought out but it's not confirmed. Should have to put that up there. Chandler's not happening, because of that extra yr of salary and real concerns over his injuries. 


Starting center might just end up being one of, Amare, Frye, or Lopez. Amare's open to it too. I'd rather go him and start Frye at the 4, if no move is done for one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> What happened to Robin Lopez? He will be the backup or starting 5.



There's a possibility at him starting, but it depends on how much progress he shows this summer and training camps, etc. I'm not that confident though. Maybe he can make a surprising leap from what he was last yr.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Organized Chaos said:


> There's a possibility at him starting, but it depends on how much progress he shows this summer and training camps, etc. I'm not that confident though. Maybe he can make a surprising leap from what he was last yr.


if robin lopez starts, im going on a drinking binge.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

S.T.A.T.1 said:


> if robin lopez starts, im going on a drinking binge.



:lol:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great pickup there with Frye. To get him for the bi-annual exception is a big steal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dude Frye is a soft *****. He is nothing more than a 7'0 wimp.


----------

